# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  أفضل الطرق لمعرفة ما إذا كنت مسحورا أم لا؟

## صالح عبدربه

انتشرت في هذه الأيام امراض السحر والمس والعين بين الناس ومع ذلك انتشرت معها الوسوسة عند آخرين حتى أصبح الكثير يشكك في نفسه ومن حوله بأنه مصاب بأحد الأمراض السابقة الذكر.
ولكي يعرف المسلم نفسه جيدا ويطمئن على حاله هناك طريقة سهلة وغير مكلفة يستطيع كل واحد منا يجيد القراءة أن يقوم بها وسيعرف بعدها ما إذا كان مسحورا وعليه أن يعالج نفسه بالرقية الشرعية أو انه سليم من تلك الأمراض ويطمئن نفسيا وبذا يتحرر من الوسوسة ...
وخلاصة الطريقة كما ذكرها الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عايد العايد في محاضرته ( الرقية الشرعية) كما يلي:
((اقرأ سورة البقرة كل يوم لعدة أيام مثلا 10 أيام ..أسبوع.. 12 يوم أكثر اقل المهم أن تقرأ سورة البقرة يوميا قراءة متصلة في جلسة واحدة .. لا تقطعها حتى لو طرق الباب لا تذهب تفتح الأفضل أن تقرأ في الليل والأفضل أن تكون في صلاة حتى تكتب لك إن شاء الله تهجد لكن لا يلزم ذلك ممكن تقراها في النهار أو في الليل المهم أن تقراها ثم راقب ما الذي يحدث لك.
-        إن حدث لك شي فيغلب على الظن انك مصاب بعين أو سحر
-        إن لم تتأثر بآي شي أي لم تر رؤى ولا أحلام مزعجة ولم يظهر في جسمك شي ولم تر تأثرا من خلال القراءة فأنت بإذن الله سليم.))

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

صحيح ما قلت عن الوسوسة ، فكل من لم ينجح أو لم يتزوج او لم يوفق في شيء ، يقول هذا سحر !!!
نسأل الله السلامة .
لكن سمعت مرة أنه إن وجد الإنسان ازرقاقا - بقع مزرقة - في جسمه ،  فهذا دليل على أنه أصيب بعين حاسدة ، لا أدري هل هذا صحيح ؟

----------


## الحضرمية

> انتشرت في هذه الأيام امراض السحر والمس والعين بين الناس ومع ذلك انتشرت معها الوسوسة عند آخرين حتى أصبح الكثير يشكك في نفسه ومن حوله بأنه مصاب بأحد الأمراض السابقة الذكر.
> ولكي يعرف المسلم نفسه جيدا ويطمئن على حاله هناك طريقة سهلة وغير مكلفة يستطيع كل واحد منا يجيد القراءة أن يقوم بها وسيعرف بعدها ما إذا كان مسحورا وعليه أن يعالج نفسه بالرقية الشرعية أو انه سليم من تلك الأمراض ويطمئن نفسيا وبذا يتحرر من الوسوسة ...
> وخلاصة الطريقة كما ذكرها الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عايد العايد في محاضرته ( الرقية الشرعية) كما يلي:
> ((اقرأ سورة البقرة كل يوم لعدة أيام مثلا 10 أيام ..أسبوع.. 12 يوم أكثر اقل المهم أن تقرأ سورة البقرة يوميا قراءة متصلة في جلسة واحدة .. لا تقطعها حتى لو طرق الباب لا تذهب تفتح الأفضل أن تقرأ في الليل والأفضل أن تكون في صلاة حتى تكتب لك إن شاء الله تهجد لكن لا يلزم ذلك ممكن تقراها في النهار أو في الليل المهم أن تقراها ثم راقب ما الذي يحدث لك.
> -        إن حدث لك شي فيغلب على الظن انك مصاب بعين أو سحر
> -        إن لم تتأثر بآي شي أي لم تر رؤى ولا أحلام مزعجة ولم يظهر في جسمك شي ولم تر تأثرا من خلال القراءة فأنت بإذن الله سليم.))


لي أخت في الله تعاني أمور منها : 
 ضيق شديد في الصدر  مع ألم  في المعدة 
وتثاؤب شديد وغلبة نعاس عند سماع الرقية الشرعية وعند سماع القرآن وخاصة عند قراءة سورة البقرة بشكل متواصل دون توقف حتى أنها تهم يترك القراء أكثر من مرة ولكني أنصحها بأن تواصل القراءة  .
السؤال  :  هو مما تعاني أختي في الله هل هي حالة مرضية من سحر أو عين أم هي حالة طبيعية مع أنها لم تكن تعاني منها قبل ذلك عندما كانت تقرأ القرآن

----------


## أشجعي

بارك بالإخوة جميعا
هل من دليل يثلج الصدر على هذا الفعل

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> السؤال  :  هو مما تعاني أختي في الله هل هي حالة مرضية من سحر أو عين أم هي حالة طبيعية مع أنها لم تكن تعاني منها قبل ذلك عندما كانت تقرأ القرآن


الراجح عندي أن ما بها عين وليس سحر والله تعالى أعلى و أعلم ولا بأس طهور إن شاء الله .

----------


## صالح عبدربه

> لي أخت في الله تعاني أمور منها : 
> ضيق شديد في الصدر مع ألم في المعدة 
> وتثاؤب شديد وغلبة نعاس عند سماع الرقية الشرعية وعند سماع القرآن وخاصة عند قراءة سورة البقرة بشكل متواصل دون توقف حتى أنها تهم يترك القراء أكثر من مرة ولكني أنصحها بأن تواصل القراءة .
> السؤال : هو مما تعاني أختي في الله هل هي حالة مرضية من سحر أو عين أم هي حالة طبيعية مع أنها لم تكن تعاني منها قبل ذلك عندما كانت تقرأ القرآن


استمعي الى محاضرة الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن عايد العايد وستجدين الجواب الشافي باذن الله وهي على الرابط:
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...esson_id=52627

----------


## صالح عبدربه

> بارك بالإخوة جميعا
> هل من دليل يثلج الصدر على هذا الفعل


ما الدليل يا اخي على عدم جوازه اذا ثبت بالتجربه الاستفاده منه..خاصة وان الامر ليس تعبدي حتى تقول ان الاصل الحضر..
لقد ورد عن شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله انه يكتب على جبهته:"وقيل:يا ارض ابلعي ماءك ويا سماء اقلعي وغيض الماء وقضي الامر" عند الرعاف فاين الدليل؟

----------


## هشام الهاشمي

صالح عبدربه
بارك الله فيك




> لي أخت في الله تعاني أمور منها : 
> ضيق شديد في الصدر مع ألم في المعدة 
> وتثاؤب شديد وغلبة نعاس عند سماع الرقية الشرعية وعند سماع القرآن وخاصة عند قراءة سورة البقرة بشكل متواصل دون توقف حتى أنها تهم يترك القراء أكثر من مرة ولكني أنصحها بأن تواصل القراءة .
> السؤال : هو مما تعاني أختي في الله هل هي حالة مرضية من سحر أو عين أم هي حالة طبيعية مع أنها لم تكن تعاني منها قبل ذلك عندما كانت تقرأ القرآن


الحضرمية
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اطلبي منها ان تقرأ على زيت الزيتون الفاتحة والمعوذات والنفث فيه
ومن ثم تشرب منه قبل النوم ملعقتين - ملعقة طعام - لمدة ثلاثة ايام وننظر مايستجد معها

----------


## أبو الفداء المدني

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الراغب الأصفهاني

السلام عليكم 
من واقع تجربه 
فان الضيقة الشديدة عند سماع القران تكون في من اصيب بالعين غالبا و يكون معها بكاء خفيف مع تنهت في الصوت كبكاء الطفل الصغير .
اما اذا كان الانسان يهذي في بداية سماع القران مع صدور حركات غير ارادية منه و تحرك اصابع القدمين من غير شعور و برودتها مع سرعة اغماض العين و فتحها و عدم نظر المريض فيمن يقراء عليه مباشرة وحصول خفقان في القلب قبل البدء في القراءه و اثناء القراءه و يغما على المريض في اثناء الرقية او يحصل له تنمل في اطرافه فهذا غالبا يحصل لمن به مس من الجن .
اذا كان الانسان عند سماع القران يحصل له تقيى - يكون على ثلاثة الوان ابيض مثل رغوة الحليب وهذا يكون في بداية العلاج بالرقية و الثاني اصفر فيه شئ قليل من البياض و هذا دليل تحسن المريض و الثالث احمر كلون الدم الفاسد وهذا دليل الشفاء باذن الله - او يحصل للمريض الم في اسفل الظهر مثل وخز الإبر او ينتفخ بطن المريض عند الرقيه فهذا في الغالب يكون من السحر اعاذنا الله و اياكم منه .
من طرق العلاج :
1- الرقيه الشرعية المعروفه , و افضلها ان تكون من المريض نفسه لانه مضطر و الله يجيب دعوة المضطر قال تعالى : 
{أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَاء الْأَرْضِ أَإِلَهٌ مَّعَ اللَّهِ قَلِيلاً مَّا تَذَكَّرُونَ }النمل62 و حتى لا يتعلق قلب المريض بغير الله سبحانه و تعالى و كلكم يعرف حديث السبعين الف الذين يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب .
2- استخدام المسك الاسود و الادهان به - في اطراف اصابع اليدين و الرجلين و حلمتي الثدي و كذلك المنخرين و خلف الاذنين و موضع السجود في الجبهه .
3- استخدام القسط الهندي مع زيت الزيتون و التسعط به - اي يسكب كميه قليله من الزيت المخلوط بالقسط في المنخرين - .
4- اخذ ملعقه من العسل الاصلي وذلك باذابتها في كوب ماء بارد و شربها على الريق حتى يكون امتصاص الجسم لها سريع مما يكون له الاثر في الشفاء باذن الله .
5- الحجامة في موضع الالم .
6- اذا اغمي على المريض اثناء القراءة فيقوم المعالج بالنفث في يده او يد المحرم للمرأة و يضعها على انف المريض و فمه مع كتم النفس قليلا عنه لان الجان الذي في المريض قد افقد المريض عن الوعي من اجل ان لا يسمع القران .
تقبلوا تحياتي ............

----------


## الروض الأنف

جربتُ طريقة الشيخ العايد في رمضانَ قبل الماضي ، ورأيتُ في الليلةِ التاسعةِ رؤيا واضحة أني أضربُ وزغاً بالحذاءِ - أجلكم الله - فتتقطع .
ثم انقطعتُ ، 
ويظهرُ على جسمي بقعٌ زرقاءُ 

بارك اللهُ بكم

----------


## الراغب الأصفهاني

بشكل عام رؤية الوزغ فى الاحلام غير مستحبه فالوزغ يدل على الرجل العدو مكابر مجاهر بالكلام السيئ وهو عدو حاسد و قصته مع ابراهيم عليه السلام معروفه والوزغ انسان نمام باغ يفسد بين الناس , لذلك اخي الكريم عليك بالمحافظة على اورادك وعدم اهمالها ,و هو في الغالب حسد يصاب به الانسان و قتله هو تخلص من هذا الحسد والله اعلم .
سؤال / هل هذه العلامات ظهرت قبل قتل الوزغ ام بعد قتله ؟

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

لو أصابني الوسواس فهو بسبب قراءتي لهذا الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا ( ابتسامة ) .

----------


## ابو معاذ المكي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا
وبارك ربي فيكم
فعلا اصبح حديث كثير من الناس اليوم عن المس والسحر والعين
والتوهم الكبير الملاحظ في الناس في هذه الايام
ولابأس من تجربة ما ذكر لمن يتوهم حتى يتبن له الامر
ولكن اخشى ان تجر للوساوس اكثر
نسال الله الاطمئنان والامان

----------


## صالح عبدربه

> لو أصابني الوسواس فهو بسبب قراءتي لهذا الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا ( ابتسامة ) .


 جزى الله  الجميع خيرا..
اخي..
ما سقنا هذا الموضوع الا لطرد الوسواس الذي اصاب الكثير وحتى يكونوا على بينة من امرهم..

----------

